# OEM Extended Battery & CRAP Cover only $29 - TAKEN DOWN



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/OEM-Extended-Ba...ccessories&hash=item564538af3b#ht_1842wt_1371

Already got mine from VZW, but if these are real (he states OEM, so if it's not he is violating eBay policy) it's a deal you can't really pass up if you want the extra battery life.

***NOTICE*** Users have found out that, while the actualy battery in this auction is the OEM HTC 2750, the battery door is a cheap knockoff. It is a solid black battery door that does not fit on easily. The seller is offering a $4 refund to anyone who purchased.

I would get the refund, try demanding for more, and then be sure to report the listing to eBay also.

*EDIT #2*: The listing has been taken down.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> he states OEM, so if it's not he is violating eBay policy


Unfortunately, this doesn't usually stop people from lying. 

That said, good find! If I wanted a pregnant TBolt, this is where I'd get it at.


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I sold my old one for a little more; that's a damn good price!

I posted this at another forum so people could benefit. Gave you a rootz credit.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought one. Will post how it is next week, unless someone else beats me to it. I had bought it from verizon for $38 with my discount; ended out returning it. Saw the OP's post on xda and decided it was a good deal so I got one.


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Bought mine from VZW for 38 bucks on my discount. Best money I ever spent


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Bought mine from VZW for 38 bucks on my discount. Best money I ever spent


Ya with the discount its pretty cheap. I don't really have a use for one but I would like to have it handy at times so saving $10 is nice.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I paid the full $60 for mine unfortunately. Almost want to buy a few of these, sit outside a VZW store, and sell them for $10 cheaper lol


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought an 1800 mAh. No extra bulk and my battery life is phenomenal. :0) And so is my Quadrant score...


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> I just bought an 1800 mAh. No extra bulk and my battery life is phenomenal. :0) And so is my Quadrant score...


Where did u buy it from?


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Where did u buy it from?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260803980893


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Sweet. I have an aftermarket extended..but its big..and heavy


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

"BennyJr said:


> Sweet. I have an aftermarket extended..but its big..and heavy


Yeah I didn't want the extra bulk.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> I just bought an 1800 mAh. No extra bulk and my battery life is phenomenal. :0) And so is my Quadrant score...


Showing the battery life you get instead of a pointless quadrant score would help more.

I think i'm going to email this guy on eBay and tell him I want comission for every one he sells lol.


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> I just bought an 1800 mAh. No extra bulk and my battery life is phenomenal. :0) And so is my Quadrant score...


Haha battery has absolutely nothing to do with quadrant


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> I just bought an 1800 mAh. No extra bulk and my battery life is phenomenal. :0) And so is my Quadrant score...





BennyJr said:


> Where did u buy it from?





GotMurph84 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260803980893


If your going to go cheap, go real cheap ($10.38) Props to Sting23ray at androidcentral for the find.

2X 1800MAH Battery +Dock Charger For HTC Thunderbolt 4G


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Are those 1800 a true 1800, or just labeled 1800?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Gabiola1 said:


> Are those 1800 a true 1800, or just labeled 1800?


Most likely cheap crappy 1300-1400's, but who really knows...


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

"g00s3y said:


> Most likely cheap crappy 1300-1400's, but who really knows...


I've noticed a considerable difference. And I know it has nothing to do with Quadrant.


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you have something like battery monitor widget that shows the mah?


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

SoDev said:


> If your going to go cheap, go real cheap ($10.38) Props to Sting23ray at androidcentral for the find.
> 
> 2X 1800MAH Battery +Dock Charger For HTC Thunderbolt 4G





g00s3y said:


> Most likely cheap crappy 1300-1400's, but who really knows...


This, but hopefully they end up decent. I have 3 for $12 1500's that have been great for me so I'm checking out these "1800's", at $11 there is so little risk or investment. I'll now have 6 total batteries, lolz. I just carry them in my backpack and when my stuff gets low I switch. The wall charger works great and is worth the price alone if it doesn't burn down your house.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

SoDev said:


> This, but hopefully they end up decent. I have 3 for $12 1500's that have been great for me so I'm checking out these "1800's", at $11 there is so little risk or investment. I'll now have 6 total batteries, lolz. I just carry them in my backpack and when my stuff gets low I switch. *The wall charger works great and is worth the price alone if it doesn't burn down your house*.


Lol, well lets hope that never happens. :androidwink:

The cheap batteries are hit or miss, some people buy them and get duds, or ones that are rated at half of what they say. Some people get ones that work better than stock, or are almost exactly what they say. The only reason I go OEM is because with that you *know* what you are getting. Just be careful carrying them around inside of something when it's extremely hot, don't need that backpack exploding now. :androidwink:


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

"Gabiola1 said:


> Do you have something like battery monitor widget that shows the mah?


Interesting... It says it's 1350??!! I wonder if I got scammed? Either way im getting better battery life... Weird


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> Interesting... It says it's 1350??!! I wonder if I got scammed? Either way im getting better battery life... Weird


Wonder if you got scammed, you paid for an 1800mAh battery and got a 1350mAh, thats being scammed. I would contact whatever seller you bought them from and tell him you know of his foolery.


----------



## nater (Jul 25, 2011)

SoDev said:


> If your going to go cheap, go real cheap ($10.38) Props to Sting23ray at androidcentral for the find.
> 
> 2X 1800MAH Battery +Dock Charger For HTC Thunderbolt 4G


Thanks for the link. I just ordered a set. I'll keep the charger at work (no burning down the house!) and keep a charged battery in my bag.


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

"SoDev said:


> This, but hopefully they end up decent. I have 3 for $12 1500's that have been great for me so I'm checking out these "1800's", at $11 there is so little risk or investment. I'll now have 6 total batteries, lolz. I just carry them in my backpack and when my stuff gets low I switch. The wall charger works great and is worth the price alone if it doesn't burn down your house.


What reading are you getting with battery monitor widget... Looks like the same ones I ordered.


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

well is it actually 1800mAh? or is it something smaller and just a fake sticker on top? the feedback on ebay isnt very conclusive. could you post a screenshot that shows what the OS reports as the capacity of the battery?


----------



## Sinister (Jul 16, 2011)

I suppose i can risk the $10 on these. Kinda tired of my bubble butt extended.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

The battery monitor widget DOES NOT change the mah rating when u get a bigger battery.


----------



## 06ms6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Is that program very accurate? It says my 1500 mAh battery is 2750...


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

06ms6 said:


> Is that program very accurate? It says my 1500 mAh battery is 2750...


it comes with a preset when u install it. U have to change it to 2750.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

I bought this one
http://bit.ly/na3MPw

I had $16 in ebay bucks so this turned out to be $6.95 for me with free shipping.
I'll keep you guys posted to let you know how it works for me.


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> I bought this one
> http://bit.ly/na3MPw
> 
> I had $16 in ebay bucks so this turned out to be $6.95 for me with free shipping.
> I'll keep you guys posted to let you know how it works for me.


I can tell you right now you got scammed. Ive seen those red ones around before. That is nothing more than a sticker over the battery. Unless there is another random person selling legit batteries with that same sticker..


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

To the OP, I just got mine in today. Free shipping was really fast, I was surprised. Big thing here: the battery is def the oem HTC battery, but the door doesn't have the logo on it like the HTC battery door. It's just a plain black extended battery door, and it was difficult to get on. Also my girlfriends tb has the stock battery, she got -61 dbm where I got -70 so a little decrease in signal from the door. Battery itself is legitimate tho.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Just purchased the 2 batteries and charger for $10.88. I did notice the mA output was only 388 or something ridiculously low, so we'll see how that goes. But either way, you can't find ANY OEM batteries for 10 bucks for one, let alone 2 plus a slow charger, so really can't go wrong.

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

bond32 said:


> To the OP, I just got mine in today. Free shipping was really fast, I was surprised. Big thing here: the battery is def the oem HTC battery, but the door doesn't have the logo on it like the HTC battery door. It's just a plain black extended battery door, and it was difficult to get on. Also my girlfriends tb has the stock battery, she got -61 dbm where I got -70 so a little decrease in signal from the door. Battery itself is legitimate tho.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I would report it to eBay still. He has a picture of both the OEM battery and cover, no where does he state that the cover will not be OEM. Good to hear that the battery is legit though.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> I would report it to eBay still. He has a picture of both the OEM battery and cover, no where does he state that the cover will not be OEM. Good to hear that the battery is legit though.


Ya, I sent the seller an email. I will see if he responds before I get ebay involved.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

"GoldenCyn said:


> I bought this one
> http://bit.ly/na3MPw
> 
> I had $16 in ebay bucks so this turned out to be $6.95 for me with free shipping.
> I'll keep you guys posted to let you know how it works for me.


Just got it in today before i left for work. Currently charging on its own battery charger that was included. Should be fully charged by the time I get out, and then ill pop it in while im getting changed.

Note: it came with 2 batteries so i peeled off the sticker on one and it was just plain Silver underneath with no markings. Let's hope it's really 1800mAh.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D beta V using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks like I did get ripped off. Battery says 1800mAh but phone says it's 1350mAh.

Never really noticed but my original battery says 1400 but my phone said it was 1350 also. Or is there a better application in the market that will give me an accurate read? I'm currently using battery monitor widget.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D beta VI using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I change mine from manual 1400 to auto-detect and it changed my cheap 1500's to 1350mah... all good and true right? No, it also lists my stock 1400 at 1350, so either we got ripped by htc too, or the program isn't accurate.


----------



## martin (Jul 21, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> Looks like I did get ripped off. Battery says 1800mAh but phone says it's 1350mAh.
> 
> Never really noticed but my original battery says 1400 but my phone said it was 1350 also. Or is there a better application in the market that will give me an accurate read? I'm currently using battery monitor widget.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D beta VI using RootzWiki Forums


I'm not sure if battery monitor widget actually detects the capacity. I know that you can set it in settings > monitoring > battery capacity.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea the battery monitor widget doesn't detect the battery size. U have to set it. Have u heard anything back from that seller? Whoever had bought it.


----------



## Nrfitchett4 (Jul 18, 2011)

SoDev said:


> This, but hopefully they end up decent. I have 3 for $12 1500's that have been great for me so I'm checking out these "1800's", at $11 there is so little risk or investment. I'll now have 6 total batteries, lolz. I just carry them in my backpack and when my stuff gets low I switch. The wall charger works great and is worth the price alone if it doesn't burn down your house.


I have 2 of those chargers. Got mine from amazon. First charger came with 2 batteries (supposedly 1500). Ordered extra charger so I could always have 2 batts on the chargers. They do charge slow, esp if you use the usb port as well to charge your phone. but they are functional and cheap.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ya I heard back from the seller. They are refunding me $4. I dont have to send anything back.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

bond32 said:


> Ya I heard back from the seller. They are refunding me $4. I dont have to send anything back.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


So he knows its a fake?


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I guess so. I am really disappointed at how much signal I lost with the new door. It looks identical and has the correct contacts, perhaps all extended batteries are like that? I suppose it only really matters in low signal areas. I checked and the HTC doors are $16. Too much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mfk dgaf (Jun 9, 2011)

"bond32 said:


> Ya I heard back from the seller. They are refunding me $4. I dont have to send anything back.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk


Exact same thing for me too. The the door was different from the picture and is refunding me $4. I was pissed when I got it. How hard was it to get the door on? I haven't opened it out of the sealed bag yet.

Also what is a good dbm to be at. Right now with original battery & door with a gel case that they sell in the version stores and the latest radio I am between -76dbm and -80dbm


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

bond32 said:


> I guess so. I am really disappointed at how much signal I lost with the new door. It looks identical and has the correct contacts, perhaps all extended batteries are like that? I suppose it only really matters in low signal areas. I checked and the HTC doors are $16. Too much.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I've read people saying they had a similar issue with the Seidio extended cover.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Just got my active case in today.... Surprise surprise the piece of junk door doesn't fit. How disappointing.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, I just calibrated all 3 of my batteries (2 1800mAh eBay and the original battery) by following instructions on how to do so a few posts back. Also switched to CDMA auto PRL as well as disabling assisted dailing.

Let's see how the two aftermarket batteries hold up today at work. I brought all three with me to see how many times I have to swap them.

Results by the end of the day.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running Gingeritis 3D beta VI using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

SoDev said:


> I've read people saying they had a similar issue with the Seidio extended cover.


After looking at the Seidio cover and what people are saying about this one, I'm inclined to believe that they are getting the battery doors from the same place. Cheaply made, barely fit, and look almost exactly alike.


----------



## FSRBIKER (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone have a multimeter or maybe one of your friends? Fully charge your batteries and check them with the meter. Then please post your results.
Also the battery widget app needs to be set for your battery, otherwise it shows all batteries as 1350 in my experience.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Thread title changed to match actual description of product :erm (1):


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

"g00s3y said:


> Thread title changed to match actual description of product :erm (1):


Lol + 1


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

Went thru 2 and a 1/2 batteries today after HEAVY use. I am addicted to my phone, i literally take it out of my pocket every minute to check nothing. I just can't keep it off to rest.

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running CM7 RC1.4 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm going to try to get a full refund or something. Problem is I didn't pay with a paypal account so not sure if anything can be done.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I got one from amazon, its called a trexcell. The battery cover makes me lose 3g all the friggen time.


----------



## whojabacod (Jul 15, 2011)

I got one from Verizon. It works the way its supposed to


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

"whojabacod said:


> I got one from Verizon. It works the way its supposed to


Well, I would hope so.


----------



## GoldenCyn (Jun 27, 2011)

My OEM battery says 1400 but everyone is sayingbits only 1350. What gives?

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running OMFGB 1.3.1 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

GoldenCyn said:


> My OEM battery says 1400 but everyone is sayingbits only 1350. What gives?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt running OMFGB 1.3.1 using RootzWiki Forums


OEM is 1400, extended is 2750, people maybe thinking about the difference between the two.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still waiting on mine to arrive. I purchased one when this topic was started a couple fridays ago. Assuming I have the same issues, I won't be interested in a $4 refund either. What good is an extended batt if the cover does not fit and/or kill the signal? How many of yall have opened cases with eBay?


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

julesism said:


> I'm still waiting on mine to arrive. I purchased one when this topic was started a couple fridays ago. Assuming I have the same issues, I won't be interested in a $4 refund either. What good is an extended batt if the cover does not fit and/or kill the signal? How many of yall have opened cases with eBay?


Open a case with eBay regardless, you bought from a fraudulent listing, and did not get what you ordered and paid for. eBay should give you a full refund, but who knows what will actually happen. Everyone who ordered should open a case with eBay against this guy.


----------



## julesism (Jul 25, 2011)

Got mine today. HTC and 4G logos are missing but I had no trouble getting the case on. Mine fits perfect. I slid the bottom part down and in, then the top snapped on just fine. No gaps. Had a little trouble getting the ext case off to check signal levels with stock but managed to do it.

I compared 4G, 3G, and WIFI signal levels with both cases. Everything was the same for me so nothing to report. 
Ext battery sat on 43% for 20 mins with brightness @ 100%, 4G, BT, GPS, and hotspot active. Also set CPU gov on performance. Time to stream some video over 4G and BT to try and kill it.

I'll let it charge overnight and see how it behaves tomorrow. If I don't have any issues, I'm not sure if I'll contact the seller or file a complaint. I'll sit tight and see what happens with those of you who are having trouble. I don't mind helping you guys out if you need another voice.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

julesism said:


> Got mine today. HTC and 4G logos are missing but I had no trouble getting the case on. Mine fits perfect. I slid the bottom part down and in, then the top snapped on just fine. No gaps. Had a little trouble getting the ext case off to check signal levels with stock but managed to do it.
> 
> I compared 4G, 3G, and WIFI signal levels with both cases. Everything was the same for me so nothing to report.
> Ext battery sat on 43% for 20 mins with brightness @ 100%, 4G, BT, GPS, and hotspot active. Also set CPU gov on performance. Time to stream some video over 4G and BT to try and kill it.
> ...


If your in an area with good signal u wont see a difference. But if u have alright/bad signal u will


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

julesism said:


> Got mine today. HTC and 4G logos are missing but I had no trouble getting the case on. Mine fits perfect. I slid the bottom part down and in, then the top snapped on just fine. No gaps. Had a little trouble getting the ext case off to check signal levels with stock but managed to do it.
> 
> I compared 4G, 3G, and WIFI signal levels with both cases. Everything was the same for me so nothing to report.
> Ext battery sat on 43% for 20 mins with brightness @ 100%, 4G, BT, GPS, and hotspot active. Also set CPU gov on performance. Time to stream some video over 4G and BT to try and kill it.
> ...


Make sure to use Battery Calibration to clear your batt stats once you fully charge and bump charge. Makes a huge difference! Look....










and I still have 40 percent battery left!


----------



## 06ms6 (Jul 21, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Make sure to use Battery Calibration to clear your batt stats once you fully charge and bump charge. Makes a huge difference! Look....
> 
> and I still have 40 percent battery left!


Display at 6%? How long was the display on in those 21 hours?


----------

